# White Washing Rough Cut Ceiling



## OKPainter505

Customer wants a custom color "white wash" effect on the ceiling. Ceiling consists of very rough cut dark pine (almost oak colored) slats across equally dark vegas. The color is a typical off white. I'm assuming very white base color. Expected to have very little wood showing too. Almost like a heavy pickling effect.

My game plan is to use higher end paint than normal whitewashing calls for to help cover the dark color of the wood. Plus extra pigment to fill in the grains some. Most likely using something like a flat Duration from SW. I've never dealt with such rough cut wood, but I do know to wipe across the grain instead of with it. I plan on spraying the paint as well because it's a high ceiling and time is a major factor. Sprayer is already out for trim and walls anyways. Plus I plan on spanning a 2x12" across ladders. So i could make easy runs. No risk of dropping a pint of paint either. The customer wants heavy coverage, so the paint shouldnt be too thin to spray. 

Any suggestions? Or am I missing anything? I hate the idea of not priming pine, but I think it will add to the pickling/white wash look I'm going for. I'm also concerned with the dry climate I'm in that spraying in may cause me to have VERY limited time to wipe the wood back. Almost 30 minutes dry to touch on moderate thickness of spray with Duration. Am I over thinking it? The color of the ceiling is the same as the walls. So a custom color must be used. 

Now that the picture of the end result is added, what do you guys think about a heavy white coat with a glazing to bring back the wood look? Would like recommendations on glaze if this idea would work better. I need to preserve the original color though since it is the same as the walls.

Really appreciate any advice.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Mix 3:1 Benite and a penetrating pickling stain like old masters 2 or more coats. Additional coats will leave a surface film with a low lustre sheen. Would be messy to apply on a ceiling though



Other than that I would maybe just try a semisolid stain


----------



## PPD

Am I understanding correctly that you've already completed the original posting request of whitewashing the ceiling & that's the photo posted?

I think it looks great! Not sure why a stain would be needed, I can still see the wood tones coming through providing a shaded appearance to the white. Is the HO not happy with the way it looks in the image?


----------



## CApainter

PPD said:


> Am I understanding correctly that you've already completed the original posting request of whitewashing the ceiling & that's the photo posted?
> 
> I think it looks great! Not sure why a stain would be needed, I can still see the wood tones coming through providing a shaded appearance to the white. Is the HO not happy with the way it looks in the image?


The picture was posted on the same day as the original post (roughly 45 min. later). So I too am confused why anything other than a low sheen clear protective finish would be added, at best. 

I think it looks great as it is!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

Benite + 1 quart satin impervo white


----------



## AnthonyFalzon

Looks amazing!


----------



## AnthonyFalzon

Fantastic


----------



## ProjectPaint

to me, a "whitewash" equates to just that, washing what is there, lightening it. With an flat non-highend off-white, and has nothing to do with a glaze..if you brush on the white wash, or spray/brush it in, in a sample area to be approved...before you complete to confirm exactly what the desired finish is..


----------

